# [IIS7@WinServer2008_32Bit] w3wp.exe crashes



## Klein0r (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt sind die echten Webservice & IIS-Admins gefragt! ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Webservice geschrieben und mit SOAP-UI 3.5 mehrfach getestet (auf dem Development Server vom Visual Studio 2010). Alles funktioniert einwandfrei!

Danach habe ich das Ganze in den IIS7 gepublished (selbe Maschine) - wenn ich dann eine Methode aufrufe stützt die w3wp.exe ab und ich werde gefragt ob ich debuggen möchte! Ist natürlich total genial weil die Sourcen aus den Core-Libs nicht existieren - kann man sich also sparen.

Jetzt dachte ich mir, ich attache mich einfach die w3wp.exe und versuche so das Problem zu lösen. Und siehe da: Alles funktioniert wieder im Debug! Kann doch irgendwie nicht sein!? Auch wenn ich das Debugging beende kann ich mit SOAP-UI noch so viele Anfragen senden wie ich lustig bin - der Webservice antwortet genau so wie gewollt.

*Aber*: Sobald ich einen "iisreset" durchführe besteht das Problem wieder! Ich verzweifel hier noch. Habe mir schon die Diagnostic Tools geladen und Dumps erstellt. Werde aber absolut nicht schlau da drauf. Erst dachte ich, es wäre ein Berechtigungsproblem. Also habe ich mal spontan allen Application Pools den Administrator zugewiesen - keine Änderung des Verhaltens! Ist doch irgendwie echt unglaublich 

Weiß jemand Rat was ich noch versuchen kann?
Ich sitze schon ewig an dem Problem - Selbst Google weiß keine Antworten mehr...

Grüße


----------



## Klein0r (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema hat sich erledingt - es lag an einer Referenz, die Systemfunktionen zur Speicherfreigabe ausgeführt hat (genaueres kann ich gerade nicht sagen). Komisch ist nur, dass man das aus Dump etc. nicht herauslesen kann!

Gruß


----------

